

80s throwback photo of Steve Jobs and Bill Gates - rajeevk
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/02/20/80s-throwback-photo-of-steve-jobs-and-bill-gates

======
green_fox
Expect to see more of them together when the new Steve Jobs movie featuring
Ashton comes out.

Cool photo although my favorite gates/jobs photo is from the Macintosh dating
game in the early 80s

